# Heart Cath and Echo same day



## Melonyw (Oct 6, 2009)

Can I bill a heart cath and echo on the same day?
with a 59 modifier?


----------



## heatheralayna (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure, we bill echos and heart caths on the same day if appropriate. 

A -59 modifier is not required.  These are different procedures and do not bump up against each other at all.


----------

